# Thank You To All Fellow LJ's Sharing Your Stories / Pictures



## Wickate (Oct 2, 2010)

I just wanted to take this time to thank the LJ's that have taken their time to post stories / pictures about shop safety and the results of accidents, etc. Because of this, I have made a decision to spend the money I've been able to save buying used tools on Craigslist on a new SawStop in the next month. I'm brand new to woodworking and want to get started as soon, and safely, as possible. Your previous experience is greatly appreciated, just wanted to let you all know.

A Most Sincere Thank You,

Chad


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

With you being new to woodworking the Sawstop is an excellent choice. I've worked around saws my whole life so I am comfortable using pretty much anything (respectfully comfortable). I saved a few bucks by going with the PM2000 and have not regretted it. Being comfortable with your equipment and purchase will make working with wood much more enjoyable.
Want to see pics of this beauty in your shop when you get it.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

Oops..double post..getting twitchy


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Great ! one less accident possibility plus a super saw.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Welcome Chad!


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

*Now go out and make some sawdust !!!! *


----------

